# Storm Sandy 2013



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

31" of snow! no problem for my Gravely 430 commercial w/ Onan 12hp


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Must been close to new record..should help water table come summer.


----------



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would think its a record, and now that its melting the water table is coming up! The new sump pump I just installed is kicking on about once every hour!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Dat's a lot of snow! Bet that was a blast to throw.


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW! Your gravely did a great job on the snow. It looks more like 5 ft. I just purchased a JohnDeere X320. I hope the 44 in snow thrower i am going to order does the same job as your gravely. I guess they want like 1,750.00 for everything. that encludes weights, chains, snow thrower, and hook up etc. If anybody knows please let me know.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

How long did it take to do that? Blow the top, back up and blow the bottom. Man I love man Loader.lol


----------



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha! One pass!, it's a gravely!


----------

